# Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt



## pxrxx12 (2. Januar 2011)

Navionics Gold auf dem Marine Plotter schlägt mit ca 240 Euro schmerzhaft zu Buche. Nicht einmal 10% dieses Preises nämlich genau 23,99Euro kostet diese Marinesoftware als App für Apple Iphone oder neuerdings auch für Android HANDYs.
Ich habe ein GARMIN nüvifone A50 (Was seid ihr blöd ihr Garmin Leute, das auf eurem Handy die Karten der Konkurrenz laufen müssen). Die Marine Karten, die auf meinem Raymarine A50 installiert sind (49XG = ganz Norwegen) und die, die ich jetzt auch auf meinem Handy ( Sorry, Smartphone!) habe, da ist bis auf den kleinen Handybildschirm (immerhin 3,5 Zoll beim Nüvifone) kein Unterschied.
Ergo: Nüvifone A50 incl. Halterung für Auto, incl. kompletter Garmin Navigator software und EuropaKarten mit lebenslangem UPDATE für die Strasse  und jetzt auch noch Navionics Seekarten für ganz Norwegen für 23,99 Euro.
Wenn das kein Deal ist und keine NulltarifAlternative zu allen anderen Plotter Möglichkeiten, dann weiß ich es nicht.
Einzig, man braucht noch eine wasserfeste Hülle für das Smartphone, aber die sollte doch zu beschaffen sein.

Hallo, dann mal viel Spaß beim Betrachten des "Seekartenbildschirms".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Wo kann man das App fürs iPhone kaufen? Ich finde im Appstore bloß ein Navionics Marine Europe für 9,99€.


----------



## pxrxx12 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Richtig, dass ist die Navionics SILVER Lösung, die auch auf einigen Marineplottern vorinstalliert ist.
Reicht zum Navigieren aber aus, mit einem kleinen Bildschirm wegen der mageren Tiefenlinienausstattung eher vorteilhaft.
Ob es für das Apple Geräte auch noch eine 49XG Variante gibt, da bin ich überfragt.
Für die Androids ist das so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Laut Navionics Seite gibt es die 49XG Karte bloß für Androide Handys. 

Fürs iPhone gibt es "bloß" die Marine Europe Karten.


----------



## Shira11 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Hat von euch wer die 46er?

Ich würde gerne einen Snapshot von der Donau bei Tulln sehen bevor ich die kaufe.:vik:


----------



## ostfriesengerd (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Kann ich diese Karten auch auf mein Garmin GPSmap 60CSx gebrauchen?
Gruss Ostfriesengerd


----------



## ostfriesengerd (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Kann ich diese Karten auf auf meinem Garmin GPSmap 60CSx gebrauchen?
Gruss Ostfriesengerd


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Nein, Garmin ist Garmin und sonst läuft nichts darauf.


----------



## helu (1. April 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Moin,
habe ein Motorola Defy Handy mit Android 2.1 BS.
Laufen die Navionics Karten auch Offline, und was heißt denn:
Das App kann sich selber ins Telefonnetz einwählen?
Um zu aktualisieren?
Wäre schön wenn jemand Erfahrung damit hat wie das in der Praxis aussieht|wavey:.

LG Ludger


----------



## pxrxx12 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*



helu schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe ein Motorola Defy Handy mit Android 2.1 BS.
> Laufen die Navionics Karten auch Offline, und was heißt denn:
> Das App kann sich selber ins Telefonnetz einwählen?
> ...



So ganz verstehe ich die Frage nicht. Auf dem Wasser sind aktuelle Verkehrsmeldung nicht angesagt und Karten werden online bei Navionics sowieso keine geladen, die sind auf dem Handyspeicher (oder Karte) alle vorhanden.
Also, eine absolut einwandfreie alles-onboard-Lösung.
In das Telefonnetz wählt sich die Kartensoftware im Zweifelsfall nur zum UPdaten ein (dann aber das ganze Paket). Updates via Telefonnetz sollte man aber grundsätzlich unterbinden (ausschalten), da alles über WiLan kostenlos ausgeführt werden kann und das gelingt selbst im Urlaub in den meisten Hotels oder sonstigen Einrichtungen.

Viele Grüße
paree12


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. April 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Könnte mal jemand einen Link zu genau dieser APP einstellen? Ich finde hier im Android Marketplace einen riesen Haufen an Navionic Apps.


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Nord-Ostsee?
Diese: https://market.android.com/details?id=it.navionics.skagerrakKattegat&feature=search_result


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. April 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Wo steht denn da im Detail welche Gebiete abgedeckt sind? 
Ich sehe da nur blabla über die Funktionalitäten aber nix über den Umfang des Kartenmaterials.
Bin ich einfach nur blind?

Edit: Alles klar ich BIN blind. Habs auf der Karte gefunden.

Aber mal ne Frage...ist die detaillierung auf allen Karten gleich? Will heißen wenn ich zwei karten habe die sich überlappen z.B. Norwegen und Nordsee/Ostsee dann habe ich in den Überlappungsgebieten (z.B. Südnorwegen) die selben Informationen auch in der selben granularität?


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

hab auch nen Motorola Defy smartphone und hab mir die Navionics Europe West installiert .
Ist schon ganz witzig - aber werd das wohl überwiegend nur zum gucken nehmen, hab ja meinen Plotter aufm Boot 
hab es aber noch nicht auf dem Wasser ausprobiert .... bin gespannt


----------



## flowree (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

gibt es eigentlich ein programm für den PC/MAC was die karten öffnen kann?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Servus,

gibts die auch für Symbian z.B. für das Sony Vivaz?

Peter


----------



## flowree (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

für nokia-symbian scheint es es zugeben..sony vivaz?! keine ahnung! wie ist denn der aufbau deines systems? hast du auch eine art appstore? und viel wichtiger hast du gps?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Jup GPS hab ich und nen Store auch


----------



## flowree (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

na dann liegt es wohl nahe, einfach mal nach "navionics" zu suchen..


----------



## Kuddl62 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Moin Moin.
Für Symbian 3 funzen die Navionics auch. Zumindest für das Nokia C7 oder N8. Ich habe es mir auf mein C7 gezogen. Läuft...........
Gruß Carsten.


----------



## pxrxx12 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Entgegen vieler anderslautender Aussagen im Netz, die Navionics auch auf den Symbian 60 Geräten sehen, stimmt das nicht.
Navionics Karten wie beschrieben laufen nur auf den neueren SYMBIAN 3 Geräten, wobei Navionics nur die 7ner  Geräte auf seiner Homepage angibt.
Also E7,C7 usw.

Somit : Iphone , Android ab 2.1(?), und Symbian 3


----------



## JungausHamburg (29. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

so männers 
nutze auch diese app
doch wie bekomme ich diese von mir angelegten hot spots auf meinen pc zur datensicherung


----------



## pxrxx12 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Tja, sichern kannst Du nur die Dateien auf deinem Handy, z.B. den Ordner Navionics.
.Handy mit dem USB Kabel an den PC anschließen
.Warten bis das Gerät als USB erkannt wird
.das Inhaltsverzeichnis aufrufen (Doppelklick auf den Laufwerksbuchstaben)
 . Ordner Navionics mit rechter Maustaste auf KOPIEREN
. dann auf Festplatte gehen rechte Maustaste einfügen

Bei Bedarf kann man den Ordner dann wieder auf das Handy zurückspielen.

Geht bei Garmin natürlich alles viel leichter und besser, da alles hin und her kopiert werden kann von PC (Garmin Programm HOMEPORT) auf den Garmin Plotter und umgekehrt.
Komplette Tracks lassen sich am PC entwerfen oder vorbereiten und auf den Plotter kopieren.
Homeport kostet ca 20 Euro und kann von Garmin direkt per download bezogen werden.
Homeport arbeitet mit der Bluechart G2 SD Karte, die sich auch im Plotter befindet. Ohne die original Bluechart Karten hat man nur die magere Weltkarte, wie auf dem Plotter auch.


----------



## ulf (30. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*



paree12 schrieb:


> Nein, Garmin ist Garmin und sonst läuft nichts darauf.


Hallo

Ist zwar schon älter, aber das stimmt so nicht (mehr). Z.B. die Opensea-Map Karten gibt's auch für Garmin-Geräte.

Aber ich wollte auch mal fragen, ob man die Navionics-Karten vorab online irgendwo mal auf sein Zielgebiet hin abklopfen kann.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## bombe220488 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

Guck dich dort mal um
http://www.navionics.com/de/webapp

Mfg


----------



## JungausHamburg (30. November 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

jo danke paree  so weit war ich auch schon.

 und bombe ja die webapp ist gut zum planen  aber wie kann man die sonar kannten denn übertragen


----------



## ulf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Guck dich dort mal um
> http://www.navionics.com/de/webapp
> 
> Mfg



Danke, genau sowas hab ich gemeint #6

Gruß Ulf


----------



## peiner freak (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Guck dich dort mal um
> http://www.navionics.com/de/webapp
> 
> Mfg


 
top seite um vorher mal zu schaun


----------



## JungausHamburg (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Navionics Seekarte fast geschenkt*

#c;+
 hab mal da ne frage;+;+


 nutze diese app ,fahre damit auf die Eckernförder bucht

 fange einen fisch#afange hier noch mehr fisch.
 makiere mit zitternden fingern den eigenen Standort auf meinem Handy und füge ihn zu meinen favoriten hinzu.

 im memü unter suchen finde ich ihn auch wieder.

 so und nun kommt ihr ins spiel|rotwerden|rotwerden
 wie bekomme ich meinen neuen Favoriten auf meinen PC
 in welchen ordner speichert navionics diese Daten?


----------

